# Word for the day doula



## Josiah (May 4, 2015)

This word was suggested by Shalimar's use of it in a comment yesterday.

doula
[doo-luh] 

noun
1.  a woman who assists women during labor and after childbirth.
doula is distinct from a midwife in that she is not trained in the obstetrical aspects of having a baby.

Origin of doula 
1975-80; < Mod Greek: female servant


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 4, 2015)

I was a doula for many years. Not a professional one-nobody had even heard of the word back then. It was strictly on a volunteer basis and most ladies were either friends or friends of friends. I loved doing it but now only do it for my daughters or daughter in law.


----------



## Josiah (May 4, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I was a doula for many years. Not a professional one-nobody had even heard of the word back then. It was strictly on a volunteer basis and most ladies were either friends or friends of friends. I loved doing it but now only do it for my daughters or daughter in law.




I'm sure you were appreciated.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 4, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I'm sure you were appreciated.



Most of the time. And sometimes I got sworn at,or got my fingers nearly broken or got told I had no idea what it felt like...


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

Sometimes women in labour can be grumpy, certainly understandable given the pain. Most of my experiences have been very positive, and, for me, birth of a child remains one of the most spiritual aspects of life.:love_heart:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Sometimes women in labour can be grumpy, certainly understandable given the pain. Most of my experiences have been very positive, and, for me, birth of a child remains one of the most spiritual aspects of life.:love_heart:



It is absolutely one of the most spiritual aspects of life! I have witnessed the births of each of my grandkids-minus the one whose mom surprised the nurses and the rest of us.. It is an experience I will never,ever get tired of.


----------

